# What's Your Grail Kit You Want Most?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine is the original monsters of the movies creature from the black lagoon.
would love to have it, would be a true grail kit for me.:thumbsup:
also the billiken frankenstein.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The 30 inch Horizon Velociraptor (not the the Jurassic Park version). It looks like this:

http://figuredreams.awardspace.com/horizon-dinos/raptor-darga.htm

They show up on E-Bay, but always for more than I can afford....


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Rhedosaurus from 'The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms'. 

In STYRENE.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The recently announced Polar Lights 1/350th Scale USS Enterprise from the original series by Round2.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> The recently announced Polar Lights 1/350th Scale USS Enterprise from the original series by Round2.


Yes, this +1,000,000 :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

i have several grail kits,....hard to just pick one


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Leif Ericson

Halcyon Nostromo

Aurora Moonbus


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Mine is the ALex Ross inspired Batman "Scars" kit by needful things .


Robert


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats easy. Studio scale TOS Klingon Battle Cruiser! In this economy I dont think I would feel comfortable spending $300.-$350. right now. 

Future grail. 1/350 TOS Enterprise from Round2!!! Not sure what the economy will be like when she does come out but I would FIND A WAY TO MAKE HER MINE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i presume you mean "existing kit" rather than "wish kit"...
in that case: the kaiyodo 89 matsumura godzilla


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm one of the lucky ones who already have their grail kit but my next highest is:

Styrene- Aurora Frog.

Resin- Alternative Images Boris the Zombie.

The Frog will probably remain forever unobtainable, but I'm pretty sure Boris is still available from Resin Realities if not AI, but these things have a habit of disappearing all of a sudden so I'll have to do something about it.

Chris.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it was a Thomas Kuntz "The Golem", until I bought it from him last year.
Then it was the Uncl Spectrum Hovercraft, which I got in Singapore a few weeks back. So now, I guess it is the large vinyl Super X from Godzilla 84 (85)
I look on evilplace every week and ask other contacts, but nuthin' doin'.

I live in hope though, and I am genuinely stoked every time I read that someone else has scored their grail kit, cos I know how good it feels


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Daikaiju1 said:


> I am genuinely stoked every time I read that someone else has scored their grail kit, cos I know how good it feels


You're not wrong mate! It's practically a modelling high!! I love the adrenalin hit when you find it then when you open it for the first time.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> Halcyon Nostromo


Dang I had that in my shop and basically gave it away... Same with the Space Jockey which went to Toys for Tots...


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

38 Special 

Young frankenstein Dio Needful Things


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Dang I had that in my shop and basically gave it away... Same with the Space Jockey which went to Toys for Tots...


say what now? You gave a dead alien looking down the business end of a phallus to Toys for Tots?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Aurora Bonanza figures, and Dark Horse Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LOL essentially yeah... I get hit up for donations, etc. and to be honest, I don't want to give away the good stuff... so if its like 20 years old and gathering dust... its fair game. 

Ive gotten some of my grail kits before but always traded them off. After looking at them for a while they loose their shine... and I know I would never build them. Fortunately most have been or will be reissued...

Kits I wanted really bad, got, and then sold off again include:

Monogram Rommel's Rod
MPC Pilgrim Space Observatory
Aurora 2001 Moon Bus
Tamiya 1/21 M50 Self Propeller Howitzer
Renwal 1/32 Ontos

Now I'd really like an original Aurora Glow Creature, Hunchback or Phantom. I had those as a kid... I had a Glow Mummy but like I doofus, I sold it!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

next time you wanna give away a Nostromo or something, let us know, mmkay?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have a Geometric Cyclops and a few Screamin and Horizon figures layin around.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

that you don't want and want to give away? 'cuz I could really go for a Star Wars vinyl kit.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

The resin Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl kit.....such an amazingly well done kit. I was lucky to snag one since it had been OOP for a bit at the time.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

The Revell 1/48 Apollo with LEM, escape tower, etc.

Runner's up:

2001 Moonbus
2001 Pam Am Clipper
MPC Man in Space multi kit


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Aurora Prehistoric Scenes Tyrannosaurus Rex model with box


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Pilgrim Observer Space Station and the _2001_ Moonbus . . . and they're both coming back!

It almost makes an atheist want to believe in God.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A studio scale SPINDRIFT, with interior and operable hatches. Unlike a LOT of Irwin Allen ships, the interior actually FITS the exterior!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Are we talking kits that have actually been produced at one time or another, or wish-list material? ’Cause a decent-sized, accurate, injection-molded styrene Disney _Nautilus_ is probably on just about everybody's grail list. Ditto for the _Proteus_.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

scotpens said:


> Are we talking kits that have actually been produced at one time or another, or wish-list material? ’Cause a decent-sized, accurate, injection-molded styrene Disney _Nautilus_ is probably on just about everybody's grail list. Ditto for the _Proteus_.


Not injection mold, but if you have an extra $1700 it's yours:












http://www.efxcollectibles.com/p-68-captain-nemos-nautilus.aspx


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I dunno -- got most of mine, what with all the years that have gone by since I started recollecting kits my mom tossed out when I went in the AF back in 1973.

Since my big wish is to complete my Aurora figure collection, I'd want the lily pad from "The Frog." Already got the rest of it.

Jeff


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Aurora's Bloodthirsty Pirates: Blackbeard & Captain Kidd


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine would have to be the Geometric Medusa with base. I know I can get an ultra cheap recast on Evilbay but I just can't do it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine would be the Revell Helios (In original issue box), the Revell Space Station, And the Hawk Atlas/MOL (Original issue as well).


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dark Horse Creature and Aurora Apache Warrior


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I forgot to mention that I'd love to have another Sealab someday!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Bernie Wrighton's Anguish , i think Sideshow put it out ( can't remember right now ) . 
Dark Horse' Creature . 
hb


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Currently mine would have to be The Forgotten Prisoner & the old MPC (I think) 6,000,000 man kits. I remember my dad 
building these when I was a kid.




djnick66 said:


> I have a Geometric Cyclops and a few Screamin and Horizon figures layin around.


What'a asking for the Cyclops??? Send me a pm if he's still for sale.

A.U.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I want all of the Disney Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Carribean kits. I had bids on all of the pirate kits that were already assembled last night, but I fell asleep at the computer.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish I had my Prehistoric scenes collection (near complete) back in its original condition, it was thrown in a large trash bag and I sold it about 10 years ago.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on:
1) Aurora's Three Musketeers
2) Aurora's Great Moments in Sports Johnny Unitas
3) Geometric's King Kong WITH the Custom Empire State Building Base

Any chance Moebius or Monarch will release these Aurora kits?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Y3a said:


> Aurora Bonanza figures, and Dark Horse Creature from the Black Lagoon.


I think you mean the Revell Bonanza figures...Revell put them out..

Z


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Has any one seen 'Battle for Terra'? The starfighters in that are an awesome design. Pity the film tanked and no merchandise will ever come from it. 

A classic ship for me though would have to be the Liberator from Blake's 7, in large scale, with lights. A small scale ship was produced ages ago, but it didn't cut it for me. 

Also a larger version of the 'Nostromo' would be great, I have the old Halcyon one (still in box), which has great detail but I am too afraid to start it, especially being vinyl, but a larger one with lights with part diorama of the mining rig with extendable arm would be better (hint for any manufacturer out there).

Alex


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I would have to say Shawn Nagle`s" Colossus of New York!"


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

And ... one of my grail kits is soon to be available to everyone who wants it - the Moonbus!


----------



## dale r (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is the AURORA SUPERBOY, it was my first figure kit I got back in the 60's (not invulnerable to BB's) I tried to buy it on EBay a few years ago but was outbid several 
times. Can't wait for the MOBIIUS reissue!!!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Both Aurora Man From U.N.C.L.E. kits.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I have the Man From Uncle models. I sent you a PM,


Geminibuildups

Gemini Model Build-Up Studios
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

crazypredator2 said:


> Mine is the original monsters of the movies creature from the black lagoon.
> would love to have it, would be a true grail kit for me.:thumbsup:
> also the billiken frankenstein.


Isn't that the kit that Moebius is releasing later this year? Your wish is going to be granted I believe.

Mine is about the same as many of those grail kits are coming out this year. Among them were the 2001 Moonbus, Munsters Koach and Dragula, new Legosi Vampire that will actually look like him, and Batmobile. I am hoping Monarch does that Fly model too. There are probably more but those are worth at least 3-4 months of my time.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Moebius,Round 2,and Monarch have all but filled my wishlist of existing kits like Big Frankie,Monster scenes(except for Vampi!)and a big accurate Jupiter 2,but I would love to see a large Disney Nautilus,Proteus,Spindrift,large B9 Robot,1st season LIS laser pistol,new 1/8th scale Vampirella,Huey,Duey,and Luey from Silent Running,a new 1/8th scale Barnabas Collins,......I could go on.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kit not announced as of yet: Another vote for a studio scale Spindrift!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I echo Moonman's wish's of a B9 Lost in Space robot (1/6 scale), Disney Nautilus, large Spindrift, Proteus, but would also add a large styrene Planet of the Apes (1968) ship (with Beneath and Escape versions available as well).

As far as existing kits, I'm pretty easy- the 2001 Clipper ship is high on my want list, but would also like the Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean kits to be reproduced.

Sean


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*My Grail Kit?*

The only model kit that I would raise serious capital for,
is probably the 

*MPC (Model Products Corp.) 1968 Dodge Coronet R/T.*

They are rare. 
I'd like a couple, but would settle for just one, unbuilt one.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What does the term "Grail Kit" mean?
A model you really want?
Or, a kit you would go a quest across the known
universe to win for your own?

I still don't really know.
A lot of the answers seem like merely kits desired.
"Grail" implies a dedication to acquiring the subject,
no matter the cost.

If that's the case, then I have no Grail Kit.
I have the ones I want, but there is no kit I obsess over.

There are kits I would like to have, again:
Millenium Falcon
Anakin's Pod Racer
T.I.E. fighters by ERTL
Star Destroyer

A wish-list of kits I would like to have include:
USN _Casablanca_-class aircraft carrier
USN _Essex_-class carrier
Stealth bomber
stealth fighter
Star Trek _Constellation_-class starship
Star Trek _Botany Bay_ would be fun
Star Trek _U.S.S. Dauntless_!
Death Star Mark I & II


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

I regret selling my Tom Kuntz Golem -- wish I had it back. Beyond that, I'd like one of those resin castings of the Aurora Metaluna Mutant prototypes.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Sideshow's Bernie Wrightson's Anguish . 
i usually go for the more known or classic characters but this is one original concept that just blows my mind . 
missed one on the Bay the other day :drunk:
hb


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Billiken frankenstein,
billiken dracula, Oh and the monsters of the movies Aurora Metaluna Mutant prototype:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

The Aurora Willie Mays kit because I had one (unbuilt) when I was a teenager but decided I was "too cool" to build models anymore and foolishly gave it away to a kid next door. Several years later, I asked him if he still had the kit but he'd thrown it away. I'm pretty sure that the Mays model is the rarest of the Aurora sports heroes kits.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my grail kits, a large Moebius Radio Control Seaview and a large Enterprise Refit. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Mine has not been produced yet.... Space Ghosts' Phantom Cruiser


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

The Hawk Atomic Bomber. I loved that plane. Seen it on the bay' once. This thread got me thinking about it again.


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Janus Dracula


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I got my grail kits after a long time searching: Club-M Mach 5 (the Mach) and Ryusei Goh (Shooting Star). But I'd still take another of either!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not ask for something that's never been done and is of a unique venue? 
What I mean is many of the kits asked for can be had through garage kit conversions or kitbashing.

Try for something new and unknown, if only for the potential to kitbash with it. What I'm suggesting requires no licence fees, as no one will claim the darn things, nor admit to their existence. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v715/jasbat10/HaunebuTypes.jpg

Not sure what scale they should be but the Haunebu IV at 18-24" would be nice.

Could also go for the licence from Energia Productions Ltd for the Haunebu XVII (?) from the up coming movie "Iron Sky" due out early 2011. Their a small company so they might not want both an arm and a leg. 

See the trailer here http://www.ironsky.net/site/index.php#teaser


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Well after reading through this thread I come to realize that I am one lucky guy! Because I have a lot of the kits that have been mentioned above. MOTM Creature, Geo Cyclops, Billiken The Thing, Aurora Apache, Aurora Frog, Aurora Metaluna Mutant, Aurora Enterprise, etc, etc! Now the one Grail kit that I always want since I lost mine back in the 70's was the Big Frankie. So I was thrilled when Moebius came out with it in Dec. 08. I was one happy camper!:thumbsup: So now I'd have to say the one that I want is the Aurora T-Rex with the box. Had that one when I was 10 years old. I carried him around everwere with me! And there's one on ebay now soooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

darkwanderer wrote:


> Why not ask for something that's never been done and is of a unique venue?


Well, that is what I did ask for... a kit that has not been made.... be it a GK or plastic.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My grail kit is the MOM metalluna mutant. Maybe some day...

The grail kit I wanted most as a kid was the Aurora Bride of Frankenstein. I'd seen it once or twice, but never had the cash to buy it. $1.50 plus tax was a lot of coin for a nine year old! Eventually, I got enough money and sent off an impromptu letter to Aurora. A few weeks later, they returned my cash. They only accepted checks. So my mom wrote a check, we sent it off, and I waited longer than I've been waiting for the Monarch Ghost (or so it seemed). Finally, the box arrived in the mail. My dad's big grin gave it away before I even saw the package. 

I didn't wait nearly as long to build up the BOF as I have some of the kits I've bought now.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

starmanmm said:


> darkwanderer wrote:
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I did ask for... a kit that has not been made.... be it a GK or plastic.


I apologize starmanmm, I was actually referring to the Star Trek and Star wars crowd. Realized my error later.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

MPC 1/20 STP Turbine.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres another that is on my Grail list a Mike Hill Phantom of the Opera
Ps.Like my avatar?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

darkwanderer, None Taken. Not even close to thinking in the neg regarding your comment.

Still.... want a Phantom Cruiser tho!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

SteveR said:


> MPC 1/20 STP Turbine.


Actually, I wouldn't mind getting that one too.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Dark Horse Frankenstein and Creature,Billiken Frankenstein.


----------



## zombie (Apr 19, 2010)

*i have a finished kit*

i have a painted version of the raptor 30inch horizon kit if you are interested in purchasing it. If so please make me an offer.
thanks


----------



## zombie (Apr 19, 2010)

i have a painted kit if you are interested, if so please feel free to make me an offer


----------



## zombie (Apr 19, 2010)

*creature from the black lagoon horizon kit*

are you interested in a painted creature from the black lagoon from horizon


----------



## zombie (Apr 19, 2010)

i have a painted horizon creature of the black lagoon if you are interested.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Is it possible to repop these kits? Could a company like Atlantis say take a resin kit that was produced years ago and give it the styrene treatment? Would it be feasible?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I always wanted a Barris Batmobile in1/25 plastic- so tI guess I will have that soon. The real grail kit would be a Nemo car from The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, I cannot justify the cost, if one would be found especially since I would want to build it.


----------

